# Start Indoor Season Right - Reprogram your shot execution with a Morin Trainer



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Thanks for the orders guys!!! your trainers are on the way!! I still have plenty more in stock ready to ship.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Griv, here's a bump for ya! I also have a question. Is the Morin Trainer adjustable to mimick your personal holding weight?


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

The actual holding weight isn't adjustable but it is set around 16# so it is a good middle of the road for most people. What is mimics is the feel of the soft valley and wall. This is really important when you are trying to learn proper alignment and back tension. 

If you don't have a trainer, any old string will do, but the trainer really makes it better and it doubles as an awesome warm up tool. It's a must for any target shooter that is serious about improving and programming proper form and shot execution.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*trainer*

I was interested in the Morin Trainer, do you know when you'll have any in stock?

Thanks


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

It will be about two weeks until I have new ones in stock. They have been hard to keep in stock lately. They've been selling well.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*morin*

hey griv i placed an order for a morin trainer on 2/27 any word on shipment.

thanks


----------

